# Mince Pies



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of mince pies. I'm stockpiling in the freezer already for the post Christmas desert, 5 boxes hidden in there, my wife only thinks there are 2 😳. Current ones tried so far this year from:

Morrison's 
Aldi
Tesco 
Sainbury's 
Mark's and Spencer 

The best so far are from Sainsburys, M & S in second place. Any recommendations not in the list above?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 8, 2019)

LT. I am with you re mince pies. I have more than you in the freezer and they usually last until around June. The all butter with brandy are good from Aldi and whilst not in your area Booth’s are top notch. Bought some from Asda, extra special crumble, highly recommended. The last time I sent Mrs 3OTT they only had one packet available!

I do NOT like are all the changes e.g. Black Forest, Caramel types.
Always worth paying £2 for 6 rather than the insipid 6 for £1.

Just been to check and I have 4 packets in freezer, 2 in garage, and 2 in kitchen. Plea to of time to stock up yet!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2019)

Best eaten cold or warmed up?


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a huge fan of mince pies. I'm stockpiling in the freezer already for the post Christmas *desert*, 5 boxes hidden in there, my wife only thinks there are 2 😳. Current ones tried so far this year from:

Morrison's
Aldi
Tesco
Sainbury's
Mark's and Spencer

The best so far are from Sainsburys, M & S in second place. Any recommendations not in the list above?
		
Click to expand...

My favourite spelling mistake. One of the few things I remember from school after we had to use certain words in a sentence. 
Most of us confused dessert (pudding) with desert (the sandy place). 

By the way I love mince pies. Hot with a big dollop of ice cream is the best way of eating them.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Best eaten cold or warmed up?
		
Click to expand...

Warm with Sainsbury’s brandy cream


----------



## bobmac (Dec 8, 2019)

Is a box supposed to last until you get home from the shops?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Is a box supposed to last until you get home from the shops?
		
Click to expand...

If bought from Aldi, kept in box until home and then warmed up.
Rest? No wrong way.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 8, 2019)

Im the only one who eats them in my house, bloody love them warm or cold on their own or with brandy butter, brandy cream or ice cream.

The only caveat i have to not liking them is the awful Asda ones that instead of a pastry case lid have the icing instead. Just ruins a perfectly good mince pie.

Tesco finest are good, but any all butter pastry one will hit the spot..

Oh and ive just remembered the McDonald's mince pie and custard they did a couple years back. Think of the apple pie they do but substitute the filling for warm mince pie and custard, they were a game changer for mince pie munching on the go....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 8, 2019)

Love em ,m&s go down very well ,as do most makes actually Brandy sauce ,custard or ice cream doesn't matter it's mince pies.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			My favourite spelling mistake. One of the few things I remember from school after we had to use certain words in a sentence.
Most of us confused dessert (pudding) with desert (the sandy place).

By the way I love mince pies. Hot with a big dollop of ice cream is the best way of eating them.
		
Click to expand...

I actually meant desert, sandy place, as in post Christmas they disappear off the shelves almost instantly and can not be found until November again. It wasn't clear in my post though so it's a fair cop 😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Best eaten cold or warmed up?
		
Click to expand...

Either way. Some days I go cold, some days hot. I'm that kind of mad, reckless fool 🤣. There is something slightly more decadent about a heated pie though.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 8, 2019)

M&S or Sainsbury's for me, I have been eating at least one every night for weeks.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 8, 2019)

I love mince pies. 

Trouble is they do not like me. I am in for a bad night if I cannot resist the temptation.

 I am always reminded of the advert for something else

'One is never enough'


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2019)

Bloody love them. Had some warmed up with brandy cream last week and I think I got a bit tiddly - damn that was some strong brandy.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 8, 2019)

Try just spiking the top and drizzling a little bit of brandy into them. OMG!


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Best eaten cold or warmed up?
		
Click to expand...

Best not eaten at all!
Have a sprout sandwich instead.
Mmmmmm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

Slime said:



			Best not eaten at all!
Have a sprout sandwich instead.
Mmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

You need help 🤢


----------



## chellie (Dec 8, 2019)

Best mince pies I've had are from the Poundbakery. As near to homemade as you can get.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 8, 2019)

We got sent a hamper by a client.  One of my colleagues picked up the box of mince pies and said I can’t have those because they have pork in them.  I suggested that he check the ingredients (also to confirm no alcohol) and he has taken them home to give them a try.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 8, 2019)

Sadly currently off limits to me 😢...

Homemade can't be beaten IMHO...


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Aldi extra special are Bob on but the cheap ones are Rammel. Aldi do some extra thick creams. Omg.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 8, 2019)

GG26 said:



			We got sent a hamper by a client.  One of my colleagues picked up the box of mince pies and said I can’t have those because they have pork in them.  I suggested that he check the ingredients (also to confirm no alcohol) and he has taken them home to give them a try.
		
Click to expand...

 and his reason for no beef is?

If he is veggie he should check to see if suet is in the mincemeat (it is in a traditional mix) and/if for religious reasons check what fat is used for the pastry.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 8, 2019)

Love mince pies, very partial to the puff pastry ones these days, Morrison's are very nice, but can't believe that Co-op hasn't been mentioned. Their in store baked puff pastry mince pies with brandy are excellent. Also really like crisp baked shortcrust, not the soft doughy ones like Kipling et al, but where the shortcrust is cooked so that it has a crispy texture. Mostly home made for that though.  Add a good dollop of clotted cream and you're away.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a huge fan of mince pies. I'm stockpiling in the freezer already for the post Christmas desert, 5 boxes hidden in there, my wife only thinks there are 2 😳. Current ones tried so far this year from:

Morrison's 
Aldi
Tesco 
Sainbury's 
Mark's and Spencer 

The best so far are from Sainsburys, M & S in second place. Any recommendations not in the list above?
		
Click to expand...

Fresh puff pastry mince pies from ayres bakers in Peckham, you will not beat them!


----------



## Slime (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need help 🤢
		
Click to expand...

No .............................. I need sprouts!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

Personally I think nothing can beat home made ones. Pastry far superior and filling much deeper. Best warm with a little double cream


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2019)

Grim. Mincemeat


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Grim. Mincemeat 

Click to expand...

Not a fan then?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2019)

Disgusting filth. I don't know what it is about Christmas that makes people eat horrible food they wouldn't dream of eating the rest of the year. Christmas Pudding? Foul. Turkey? Just a poor man's chicken for God's sake. Mince pies look like pickled offal in a pastry. No ta!


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 8, 2019)

And what pray do you eat on Christmas Day?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a fan then?
		
Click to expand...

I can eat the pastry with the gunk scraped off!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Just had me vanilla sponge slice from Bury market, me mum.gave me half a cake. She had the cherry off the top. Better than a mince pie.


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2019)

My wife makes mince pies so good, .... all shop bought seem poor by comparison


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2019)

IanM said:



			My wife makes mince pies so good, .... all shop bought seem poor by comparison
		
Click to expand...

My wife does the same. Top quality and when you taste a shop bought against home made you can taste a vast difference


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 8, 2019)

Tried a Sainsbury’s one today and was delightfully surprised at how nice it was 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 8, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Tried a Sainsbury’s one today and was delightfully surprised at how nice it was 👍
		
Click to expand...

I know my mince pies. I wouldn't recommend any old tosh 😁


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know my mince pies. I wouldn't recommend any old tosh 😁
		
Click to expand...

The Sainsburys ones with only four in clear plastic .
They are the dogs do dahs.
Best mince pies ever.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I actually meant desert, sandy place, as in post Christmas they disappear off the shelves almost instantly and can not be found until November again. It wasn't clear in my post though so it's a fair cop 😁
		
Click to expand...

Now that I have read the original post again I can see what you were trying to say.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know my mince pies. I wouldn't recommend any old tosh 😁
		
Click to expand...

Lies lies , mince pies


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Disgusting filth. I don't know what it is about Christmas that makes people eat horrible food they wouldn't dream of eating the rest of the year. Christmas Pudding? Foul. Turkey? Just a poor man's chicken for God's sake. Mince pies look like pickled offal in a pastry. No ta!
		
Click to expand...

Turkey a poor mans chicken.. You are aware buying a turkey is bloody expensive usually about twice the price of a chicken the same size right... However I'd agree its an awful meat that can be so dry that id rather eat a sand covered flip flop.

As for slating mince pie's that just makes you a heathen 😂


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 9, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Best eaten cold or warmed up?
		
Click to expand...

The MPs? Or the Eater?! 
FWIW... M&S were seriously better than others I'd tried years ago. But 'provider' works for Waitrose/John Lewis so their excellent ones are the standard these days.

I still prefer the traditional Christmas Pudding though - apart from the memories of the departed participants.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 9, 2019)

The* only *ones worth eating....................


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Turkey a poor mans chicken.. You are aware buying a turkey is bloody expensive usually about twice the price of a chicken the same size right... However I'd agree its an awful meat that can be so dry that id rather eat a sand covered flip flop.

As for slating mince pie's that just makes you a heathen 😂
		
Click to expand...

Off topic...  but that makes you just as much a heathen....   Turkey is a fabulous meat if it is cooked properly. Have had M&S Turkey sarnies for lunch 3 days a week for the last two weeks, and will again this week


----------



## Slime (Dec 9, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			The* only *ones worth eating....................
View attachment 28714

Click to expand...

They look like they've already been eaten!


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2019)

Some years we’ll find them while others there’s nowt to be had. So ‘best’ doesn’t come into it. If I can find any at all then I’ll be a happy bunny (none so far)


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

Just bought 4 of them mince pies from Sainsburys, most of my filling was in the plastic wrapper, burnt, as was Missis Ts. 4/10.
Aldi Extra specials for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2019)

Mince pies are mince.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just bought 4 of them mince pies from Sainsburys, most of my filling was in the plastic wrapper, burnt, as was Missis Ts. 4/10.
Aldi Extra specials for me.
		
Click to expand...

You can see through the packaging why would you buy burnt ones.
Is that shopper error?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Off topic...  but that makes you just as much a heathen....   Turkey is a fabulous meat if it is cooked properly. Have had M&S Turkey sarnies for lunch 3 days a week for the last two weeks, and will again this week 

Click to expand...

 I guess thats why opinions are such a fabulous thing in that we all have but imo you're wrong about Turkey 😂


----------



## Wolf (Dec 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Just bought 4 of them mince pies from Sainsburys, most of my filling was in the plastic wrapper, burnt, as was Missis Ts. 4/10.
Aldi Extra specials for me.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have your eye closed when you bought them Tashy, considering they come in a completely clear plastic box you'd have seen they were burnt and spilled their guts so why buy them in the first place, dunno about going Sainsburys mate but maybe you have gone specsavers first.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 9, 2019)

Homemade using Delia Smith’s recipe- can’t be beaten


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			You can see through the packaging why would you buy burnt ones.
Is that shopper error?
		
Click to expand...

I just thought there was excess of mince. Most of the packs were like that. Bit into mine and it was nigh on empty. As was missis Ts.
#mincegate


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Did you have your eye closed when you bought them Tashy, considering they come in a completely clear plastic box you'd have seen they were burnt and spilled their guts so why buy them in the first place, dunno about going Sainsburys mate but maybe you have gone specsavers first.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is what does burnt mince look like. Black 🤔 what colours mince 🤔 black. I thought I did well getting a Best before 20th


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 9, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			I just thought there was excess of mince. Most of the packs were like that. Bit into mine and it was nigh on empty. As was missis Ts.
#mincegate
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like something else altogether!


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			That sounds like something else altogether!
		
Click to expand...

😂😉


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2019)

Betty's are best
https://www.bettys.co.uk/christmas/mince-pies


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 10, 2019)

rulefan said:



			Betty's are best
https://www.bettys.co.uk/christmas/mince-pies

Click to expand...

RF.Coming from the wrong side of the Pennines cannot believe you would pay £10.50 for 12!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I guess thats why opinions are such a fabulous thing in that we all have but imo you're wrong about Turkey 😂
		
Click to expand...

The thing that annoys me about turkey is that you could always improve whatever turkey dish you're eating by just replacing it with chicken. Chicken is always better. In a world where chicken exists, turkey is completely redundant.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The thing that annoys me about turkey is that you could always improve whatever turkey dish you're eating by just replacing it with chicken. Chicken is always better. In a world where chicken exists, turkey is completely redundant.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you, id rather eat a vegan meal than turkey


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Completely agree with you, id rather eat a vegan meal than turkey
		
Click to expand...

wash your mouth out and get off this forum


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			wash your mouth out and get off this forum

Click to expand...

I stand by my comment 😂


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2019)

For all you turkey haters have you tried a proper farm bought free range turkey that's been properly cooked.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 10, 2019)

chellie said:



			For all you turkey haters have you tried a proper farm bought free range turkey that's been properly cooked.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea but I'm 100% sure it wouldn't be as nice as an equivalent chicken.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2019)

chellie said:



			For all you turkey haters have you tried a proper farm bought free range turkey that's been properly cooked.
		
Click to expand...

This .
Turkey is lovely if cooked properly.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 10, 2019)

chellie said:



			For all you turkey haters have you tried a proper farm bought free range turkey that's been properly cooked.
		
Click to expand...

Yes still hated it, much rather have chicken


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2019)

chellie said:



			For all you turkey haters have you tried a proper farm bought free range turkey that's been properly cooked.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it is still bland, cost a damned fortune as well . The point I make to turkey lovers, how often do you have it? If it is so great then why do people only have it at Christmas?

I presume people traditionally got a turkey because of its size and it has stuck ever since. I don't dislike it, I just don't think it is worthy of being used on what it supposed to be the biggest meal of the year in a house.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			This .
Turkey is lovely if cooked properly.
		
Click to expand...

i don't agree, the dryer the better as far as i'm concerened. 

My wife hates it so we don't have it very often, not even at Chrismas some years, always go to about 3 Christmas lunches and buy sliced for sarnies quite often.... then theres chestnut stuffing...drool


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry to read that you've tried proper farm free range and still not liked it. We only have it at Christmas because of the cost and also there's only two of us at home now. Other one to try is the famous Goosnargh chicken, duck and turkey.


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 10, 2019)

And back to mince pies......
Just been into town (it was rammed) but stopped off for elevenses.
I can recommend Cafe Nero Starred Mince Pies, warmed up with a cup of Earl Grey Tea.
Nice.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 10, 2019)

We hedge our bets as family come round. Large Turkey Crown and pink/red Sirloin off the bone. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Tired most of the big supermarkets for a turkey crown (usually only cooking for 4 max) and Waitrose bronze feathered version has been version of choice for the last four years on my Christmas table. HID cooks it great and always moist and it does have taste.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 12, 2019)

I prefer chicken to turkey also. Don't mind turkey but would go for chicken given the choice. 

We've gone for a crown this year. Not too much wastage on the crown.

With regards to mice pies, I love mice pies, Lidl, M&S, Tesco I care not I eat them.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			With regards to *mice pies, I love mice pies*, Lidl, M&S, Tesco I care not I eat them.
		
Click to expand...

 Who the hell is selling mice pies!?


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 Who the hell is selling mice pies!?
		
Click to expand...

Several shops in Catford


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 12, 2019)

Orikoru said:



 Who the hell is selling mice pies!?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised Disney haven't a range.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 16, 2019)

Gonna throw a curve ball in here, picked up some Morrison's chocolate orange mince pies yesterday to try. A little different to normal fayre, but actually very good.


----------



## Lazkir (Dec 16, 2019)

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/briannasacks/mincemeat-tart-recipe-photo-mix-up 

Definitely don't try one of these!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 16, 2019)

i have been gorging on tescos lattice mince pies and they are well worth buying another twentyfour as the last lot didnt take long to tuck away.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2019)

I may have an issue. My daughter actually bought me two boxes for my birthday this weekend. I currently have 8 boxes, 6 per box, stashed away in the freezer . Even I am struggling to justify adding more to that number.


----------



## chellie (Dec 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I may have an issue. My daughter actually bought me two boxes for my birthday this weekend. I currently have 8 boxes, 6 per box, stashed away in the freezer . Even I am struggling to justify adding more to that number.
		
Click to expand...

I've just added some mincemeat to some natural Skyr yoghurt. OMG, it was delicious.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 16, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I may have an issue. My daughter actually bought me two boxes for my birthday this weekend. I currently have 8 boxes, 6 per box, stashed away in the freezer . Even I am struggling to justify adding more to that number.
		
Click to expand...

methinks you need to buy a bigger freezer as a year is a long time without mince pies .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 16, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			methinks you need to buy a bigger freezer as a year is a long time without mince pies .

Click to expand...

This is what I've been telling my wife. She does a very good eye roll at that point 😁. 

We have a fridge freezer at work, the freezer element is always empty. I think I may store some there to appease her.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2019)

HID made some more homemade ones today. Beautiful, especially just out the oven (yes the mince was a trifle warm!) and down to 6 left already from a batch of 18.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 16, 2019)

Is there a vegetarian alternative?


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Turkey a poor mans chicken.. You are aware buying a turkey is bloody expensive usually about twice the price of a chicken the same size right... However I'd agree its an awful meat that can be so dry that id rather eat a sand covered flip flop.

As for slating mince pie's that just makes you a heathen 😂
		
Click to expand...


Chicken on xmas day here, I hear ya


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is there a vegetarian alternative?
		
Click to expand...

Yes ......................... a sprout sandwich!


----------



## Wolf (Dec 16, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is there a vegetarian alternative?
		
Click to expand...

That a joke right... Considering all mince pies are fruit filled and not used with animal products id say they're all suitable for veggies... Vegans on the other hand who knows


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 16, 2019)

Aldi Sloe Gin mince pies 😃😃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 17, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That a joke right... Considering all mince pies are fruit filled and not used with animal products id say they're all suitable for veggies... Vegans on the other hand who knows
		
Click to expand...

M & S do a vegan version. It relates to the pastry of course, not the filling 😁


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 17, 2019)

Please can this thread be locked until Saturday, when I have allowed my diet to stop until after the New Year.


----------



## Slab (Dec 24, 2019)

Just managed to get my first mince pies last night!

Actually they're not very impressive, kinda small and pastry is even a bit crunchy... but they taste great


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2019)

After reading some posts on here I purchased a box of Sainsbury’s own which is where I shop and have always enjoyed them, but I also got a pack of the plain packaging ones that they make themselves in-house, which unfortunately were a little flat (compressed) and very bland.

So I’ll be sticking with the box version, much better pastry, seasoned filling and all round more moorish.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2019)

I have succumbed to that Christmas Eve tradition, in our house at least. I’ve poked a hole in the top and drizzled some brandy in. Sat with mulled wine and a brandy fuelled pie....heaven!


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I have succumbed to that Christmas Eve tradition, in our house at least. I’ve poked a hole in the top and drizzled some brandy in. Sat with mulled wine and a brandy fuelled pie....heaven!
		
Click to expand...

I’d just like to ‘poke a hole’ 😜

😏


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 24, 2019)

Just discovered Asda Sloe Gin mince pies. Delicious. Saves us from putting brandy in the ordinary ones.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2019)

I've just told Mrs. BiM that there's a thread about mince pies.  She has... concerns about you lot!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've just told Mrs. BiM that there's a thread about mince pies.  She has... concerns about you lot! 

Click to expand...

We’re modern men, in touch with our softer side.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			We’re modern men, in touch with our softer side.
		
Click to expand...

"Yeah, right!" was the response to that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 24, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I've just told Mrs. BiM that there's a thread about mince pies.  She has... concerns about you lot! 

Click to expand...

If I'm going to have 42 mince pies, 7 packs right now, in the freezer to see me through the next few months it is important to make sure I'm storing the best ones. Nothing concerning about that 🤔?


----------



## Slab (Dec 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If I'm going to have 42 mince pies, 7 packs right now, in the freezer to see me through the next few months it is important to make sure I'm storing the best ones. Nothing concerning about that 🤔?
		
Click to expand...

You can't call it 'storing'
You have a mince pie cellar or are cellaring your pies 👍🏻


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 26, 2019)

You do know, don't you, that one of the terms of the Brexit agreement is that when we leave, we will no longer be allowed to call them mince pies due to their lack of mince. Bet you didn't know that was what we were voting for back in 2016.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			You do know, don't you, that one of the terms of the Brexit agreement is that when we leave, we will no longer be allowed to call them mince pies due to their lack of mince. Bet you didn't know that was what we were voting for back in 2016.
		
Click to expand...

But, surely, they're full of mince?
It's just, obviously, fruit and not meat.
If not, what is in them.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			But, surely, they're full of mince?
It's just, obviously, fruit and not meat.
If not, what is in them.
		
Click to expand...

Things change... originally it was meat mixed with fruit and spices. Not sure when the meat bit was dropped, or why. Maybe poor people could only afford the fruit and spices...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 26, 2019)

Just been bought another dozen this morning by hid Mr Kipling's this time ,not bad and will suffice for now.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2019)

Slime said:



			But, surely, they're full of mince?
It's just, obviously, fruit and not meat.
If not, what is in them.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a comma fetish 😜


----------



## FAB90 (Dec 26, 2019)

Just had some mince pie cookies out of Asda not a bad combination


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2019)

Fish said:



			Do you have a comma fetish 😜
		
Click to expand...


Do you have an anti-question mark and an anti-fullstop fetish?


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2019)

Aldi extra special ones now on sale. 👍😁


----------



## Slab (Dec 28, 2019)

Managed to find mince pies in one of the supermarkets, £4 for 4 
it's mental but I still paid it


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 28, 2019)

Waitrose own are 95p for six  not bad and plenty in store


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 24, 2020)

2 months’ on guys.

How many have you left?

i have 5 still in the freezer. Will not last long though!


----------



## fundy (Feb 24, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			2 months’ on guys.

How many have you left?

i have 5 still in the freezer. Will not last long though!
		
Click to expand...


already moved on to hot cross buns here


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			already moved on to hot cross buns here 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			2 months’ on guys.

How many have you left?

i have 5 still in the freezer. Will not last long though!
		
Click to expand...

Boxes or pies? I have 40 pies left 👍. I've been trying to ration myself plus it also took a while to get through a Christmas cake both at home and also work. The cakes have both gone now so I'm able to fully concentrate on the remaining pies 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			already moved on to hot cross buns here 

Click to expand...

Why not do both? Take the professional approach 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Boxes or pies? I have 40 pies left 👍. I've been trying to ration myself plus it also took a while to get through a Christmas cake both at home and also work. The cakes have both gone now so I'm able to fully concentrate on the remaining pies 😂
		
Click to expand...

Christmas cake?! You have Christmas cake? What's your address? Do you have Wensleydale cheese and Taylor's tawny port too? OMG, a can see a picnic! Toast fingers with pate. Christmas cake and Wensleydale and a large flagon of tawny port.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why not do both? Take the professional approach 👍
		
Click to expand...

You show much promise Padowan...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2020)

Slab said:



			Managed to find mince pies in one of the supermarkets, £4 for 4
it's mental but I still paid it
		
Click to expand...

Mince pies are for life ,not just Christmas.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 24, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Christmas cake?! You have Christmas cake? What's your address? Do you have Wensleydale cheese and Taylor's tawny port too? OMG, a can see a picnic! Toast fingers with pate. Christmas cake and Wensleydale and a large flagon of tawny port.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a spy camera in my house 😱? Ruby port and also tawny port, standard wensleydale and also rum and ginger wensleydale (we were in Hawes just a few weeks ago and filled up), Christmas cake and mince pies. You may have the sun and retirement but I'm living the dream right now 😆

I've actually only just discovered the joy's of tawny port 😍. Definitely the future.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you got a spy camera in my house 😱? Ruby port and also tawny port, standard wensleydale and also rum and ginger wensleydale (we were in Hawes just a few weeks ago and filled up), Christmas cake and mince pies. You may have the sun and retirement but I'm living the dream right now 😆
		
Click to expand...

Yes if he thinks he can have a picnic here at the moment he’s in for a real shock.
Bo ok in Spain though.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 24, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes if he thinks he can have a picnic here at the moment he’s in for a real shock.
Bok in Spain though.

Click to expand...

OK in Almeria where Hobbit is but The Canaries yesterday were hit by a sandstorm, la calima, from The Sahara. All airports were closed.

We go to Lanzarote tomorrow which should be OK


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Boxes or pies? I have 40 pies left 👍. I've been trying to ration myself plus it also took a while to get through a Christmas cake both at home and also work. The cakes have both gone now so I'm able to fully concentrate on the remaining pies 😂
		
Click to expand...

Only 5 pies I am afraid. Well beaten.

However I do have around 20 slices of homemade Christmas cake. Also a recommendation for any sweet tooth’s visiting Ibiza- Buy flao, only made in Ibiza.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2020)

i#m just waiting for the disgusting so and so to come on and say they are best in a sandwich with cauliflower cheese


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i#m just waiting for the disgusting so and so to come on and say they are best in a sandwich with cauliflower cheese

Click to expand...

Good morning Patrick.
Oh, don't forget the fish fingers in said cauliflower cheese sandwich!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			Good morning Patrick.
Oh, don't forget the fish fingers in said cauliflower cheese sandwich! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you got a spy camera in my house 😱? Ruby port and also tawny port, standard wensleydale and also rum and ginger wensleydale (we were in Hawes just a few weeks ago and filled up), Christmas cake and mince pies. You may have the sun and retirement but I'm living the dream right now 😆

I've actually only just discovered the joy's of tawny port 😍. Definitely the future.
		
Click to expand...

My wife's cousin from Reith introduced me to Christmas cake and Wensleydale cheese about 10 years ago....lovely combination.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

Well, my stash made it to May 24th. I've just eaten my last one. Lockdown has definitely increased consumption, I just did not see it coming and so did not factor it in. Next pie season I will be better prepared and stash more away.

@Slab , finally we are all in it together 😁


----------



## Robin Hood (May 24, 2020)

Sunday brunch mince pie 🥧 
That’s decadent living 😄


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, my stash made it to May 24th. I've just eaten my last one. Lockdown has definitely increased consumption, I just did not see it coming and so did not factor it in. Next pie season I will be better prepared and stash more away.

@Slab , finally we are all in it together 😁
		
Click to expand...

Sad day mate, stay strong, you can get through this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Sunday brunch mince pie 🥧
That’s decadent living 😄
		
Click to expand...

I know how to live 😁. I need something now sundays are sport free on the tv 😪



pauldj42 said:



			Sad day mate, stay strong, you can get through this.

Click to expand...

#prayforLT 🤣


----------



## Slab (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, my stash made it to May 24th. I've just eaten my last one. Lockdown has definitely increased consumption, I just did not see it coming and so did not factor it in. Next pie season I will be better prepared and stash more away.

@Slab , finally we are all in it together 😁
		
Click to expand...

I want to sympathise with you but I know your burps are mince pie flavoured 
... so it's just too soon 😂


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, my stash made it to May 24th. I've just eaten my last one. Lockdown has definitely increased consumption, I just did not see it coming and so did not factor it in. Next pie season I will be better prepared and stash more away.

@Slab , finally we are all in it together 😁
		
Click to expand...

Can’t you get any from Turkey?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 24, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Can’t you get any from Turkey?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha. I'll be baking my own next weekend.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. I'll be baking my own next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Ye homemade deffo the best.
Reminds me of my mum she was always baking something.
Might go get some stuff and have a go myself this week.


----------



## chellie (Sep 21, 2020)

Morrison's and other stores are now selling mince pies!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2020)

chellie said:



			Morrison's and other stores are now selling mince pies!
		
Click to expand...

I've got my first pack in the cupboard already 👍. I reckon they are early this year but I'm not complaining.


----------



## IanM (Sep 21, 2020)

Should be laws against anything xmas before 1st Dec!  

Only home made in this house.  Donna's are brill


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 22, 2020)

Making my own this year but not sure if I should get lean or extra lean mince.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 22, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Making my own this year but not sure if I should get lean or extra lean mince.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, get the 20% fat stuff, keep them moist!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm a fan of the Asda ones with icing on top


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 22, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			I'm a fan of the Asda ones with icing on top
		
Click to expand...

The extra special ones?! Absolutely!

Usually my mrs makes ours. mincemeat made from scratch the previous year sitting in the cupboard being topped up with brandy/calvados every now and again next to my home made sloe gin... Which reminds me, I need to make next years batch!


----------



## NearHull (Sep 22, 2020)

I lived over 55 years on this rotating rock before I realised mince pies were not sold all year long.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Sep 22, 2020)

Bought some from Sainsbury’s today. 4for £1.20. Acceptable for the start of the season. Said shortcrust pastry but a bit lacking in taste and not much mince 5/10. Could do better.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 32481

Click to expand...

You can put it up somewhere!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 23, 2020)

I am on a diet.
So will not be reading this thread anymore!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am on a diet.
So will not be reading this thread anymore!
		
Click to expand...

Mince pies don't count


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 23, 2020)

My Mum used to make her own mince pies.  Beautiful straight from the oven.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-...pshotimagehandler_1766077663.jpeg?h=540&w=540


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Mince pies don't count 

Click to expand...

Not reading it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 13, 2020)

Lord T.

Had mince pies this year from M and S, Booth’s, Sainsbury’s and Aldi.

Easily the best was was Aldi 6 almond mince tarts. Get some bought guys before other people find out!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Lord T.

Had mince pies this year from M and S, Booth’s, Sainsbury’s and Aldi.

Easily the best was was Aldi 6 almond mince tarts. Get some bought guys before other people find out!
		
Click to expand...

Top advice thank you. I love the taste of almonds so merging it with mince pies is a genius idea.


----------



## Slab (Oct 13, 2020)

posts reported


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 13, 2020)

Slab said:



			posts reported 



Click to expand...

To balance out, you live where it is warm and with a sense of normality. Today it is cold, it's honking it down, it's dark at 5pm (clocks haven't even changed yet), and I'm living in a lockdown area. I love my mince pies but even I'd trade them with you right now for life over there.

Give us poor souls something 😢


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2020)

Can't beat home made though. One of the joys of Christmas morning is coming down to HID cooking home made sausage rolls and especially her deep filled mince pies. Hard to keep a lid on the grazing to not spoil the big even but need to leave a hole for a mince pie with a cuppa about an hour later


----------



## Slab (Oct 14, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To balance out, you live where it is warm and with a sense of normality. Today it is cold, it's honking it down, it's dark at 5pm (clocks haven't even changed yet), and I'm living in a lockdown area. I love my mince pies but even I'd trade them with you right now for life over there.

Give us poor souls something 😢
		
Click to expand...

I was just gonna 'like' your post and then I thought nah, screw that gimmie some mince pies! 

(you're right though, summer is just kicking in again and it was glorious at the club at 6;30 this morning for a couple of hours practice before work)


----------



## Beedee (Oct 14, 2020)

Bought some mince pies in Tescos tonight.  Felt guilty buying them when it's not even Halloween.  But stuff it. 2020 owes me something.


----------



## Slab (Dec 9, 2020)

@Lord Tyrion
Early Christmas pressie, I got two 4-packs last night! (quality isn't off the chart but they'll sure do me during the pie drought) I'm also trying to get some sent from South Africa via courier so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## rosecott (Dec 9, 2020)

Microsoft News highlighted Good Housekeeping's mince pies review this morning:

Revealed! The best mince pie in stores this Christmas 2020 (msn.com)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2020)

Slab said:



@Lord Tyrion
Early Christmas pressie, I got two 4-packs last night! (quality isn't off the chart but they'll sure do me during the pie drought) I'm also trying to get some sent from South Africa via courier so we'll see how that goes...
		
Click to expand...

So, you get to be on a beach, in the sun, no mask, blue water AND you now have mince pies as well. You are living the dream right now .

10 seconds in a microwave elevates a slightly average mince pie in my experience so try that if needs be. 

I have 3 boxes in the freezer already. I'm trying to sneak them in gradually this year so that my wife doesn't pick up on what I'm doing. Buy one pack to eat, one pack for the freezer for when they disappear off the shelves 

@rosecott That list mirrors what I have found this year. The best ones, pastry and filling, have been the £2 a box, all butter pastry ones. The £1 a box ones are just no longer worth having. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Good programme on the telly the other night re buying Christmas food from supermarkets. Bottom line the budget Supermarkets ie Aldi and Lidl did very well against your better supermarkets. Re the mince pies, it said the best mince pies say
 “ all butter” on them. Otherwise they may well have palm oil in them.
That aside the 10 secs in a microwave is a game changer. Missis T did some night before last with some “ violet “ gin cream from M and S. It is 100% aphrodisiac.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Microsoft News highlighted Good Housekeeping's mince pies review this morning:

Revealed! The best mince pie in stores this Christmas 2020 (msn.com)

Click to expand...

Mr Kipling 82/100?! LOL they wouldn't get fed to my dog. they are worse than proper budget!!

Lidl are very good, but best for me so far in my quest, is a little left field and not one for the traditionalists....

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302293311


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Mr Kipling 82/100?! LOL they wouldn't get fed to my dog. they are worse than proper budget!!

Lidl are very good, but best for me so far in my quest, is a little left field and not one for the traditionalists....

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302293311

Click to expand...

Ave clicked on the link and struggled to find the results.


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve got a jar of home made mincemeat maturing in a cupboard ready to be made into mince pies in a few days


----------



## Rooter (Dec 9, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave clicked on the link and struggled to find the results.
		
Click to expand...

*Tesco Finest 6 Crumble Topped Mince Pies*

Mixed reviews on their own site though!!


Or do you mean the link from Rosecott?? if so, its a powerpoint type thing, click on the arrow on the picture for the next one...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 9, 2020)

Anyone tried the Heston ones from Waitrose? They look lovely but we don't have a Waitrose nearby. I'll make the effort if they are worth it but I'd like to hear someones thoughts first of all.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 9, 2020)

Just had 2 Tesco finest all butter pastry mince pies with Cognac, Brandy and Port, absolutely delicious.
Feel like a bit of a fatty now though as they are quite rich 😂😂


----------



## rosecott (Dec 9, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Mr Kipling 82/100?! LOL they wouldn't get fed to my dog. they are worse than proper budget!!

Lidl are very good, but best for me so far in my quest, is a little left field and not one for the traditionalists....

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/302293311

Click to expand...

They got a mention on the Good Housekeeping report.


----------



## chellie (Dec 9, 2020)

I've had some from Greggs. Baked on site and very much like home made. Won't say how many I ate


----------



## GB72 (Dec 9, 2020)

Not a traditional mince pie but the Lidl Black Forest Crumble mince pies are very nice.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2020)

I couldn't see anyone else mentioning them but of M&S, Sainsburys et al by far the best are Bettys of Harrogate.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 9, 2020)

rulefan said:



			I couldn't see anyone else mentioning them but of M&S, Sainsburys et al by far the best are Bettys of Harrogate.
		
Click to expand...

I do enjoy a Fat Rascal from Bettys


----------



## rulefan (Dec 9, 2020)

saving_par said:



			I do enjoy a Fat Rascal from Bettys 

Click to expand...

But it needs to be slightly warm


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 13, 2020)

Just had one from Sainsbury’s, All Butter Pastry with Brandy infused Mincemeat, cold with a cup of tea, actually one of the best I have had in a long time, really enjoyed it, will wait to see what the connoisseurs think.


----------



## Jensen (Dec 13, 2020)

I haven’t read the replies so forgive me if already quoted
Old Fade and Die will think you’re talking about Eyes.
Fade and Die will be off for a song round Shoreditch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2020)

My wife bought some millionaires mince pies from aldi yesterday. Basically all butter pastry, filling plus salted chocolate. It just doesn't work 🙁. The chocolate just kills the taste of the filling. Avoid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2020)

Jensen said:



			I haven’t read the replies so forgive me if already quoted
Old Fade and Die will think you’re talking about Eyes.
Fade and Die will be off for a song round Shoreditch.
		
Click to expand...

I've never understood rhyming slang. It turns one word in 2, 3, 4. I could understand shortening phrases into one word but this goes the other way 🤔. Makes no sense.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

Lovely mince pie with puff pastry top from Waitrose tonight with double cream


----------



## rosecott (Dec 13, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			Just had one from Sainsbury’s, All Butter Pastry with Brandy infused Mincemeat, cold with a cup of tea, actually one of the best I have had in a long time, really enjoyed it, will wait to see what the connoisseurs think.
		
Click to expand...

*Sainsburys Taste the Difference 6 Mince Pies with All Butter Pastry*

These were rated 3rd in the report posted earlier.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 14, 2020)

Got some Tescos bog standard ones. They look smaller than before, only slightly, but still smaller.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 14, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned Copelands as a mince pie supplier. They're the best I've had for some time......  excellent pastry & tasty filling.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 14, 2020)

Old Colner said:



			Just had one from Sainsbury’s, All Butter Pastry with Brandy infused Mincemeat, cold with a cup of tea, actually one of the best I have had in a long time, really enjoyed it, will wait to see what the connoisseurs think.
		
Click to expand...

I was in a sainsbury's today and saw these on offer at £1.50 a box. I'm putting faith in your judgement and bought 3 boxes. 

They are usually pretty good each year so it was never going to be a risk.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2020)

@Slab , remember that picture you posted at the beach? 😆.

The sales have now begun, my last batch for the freezer squirreled away. Fill your boots folks, there were pallet loads at M & S.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 29, 2020)

2blue said:



			Has anyone mentioned Copelands as a mince pie supplier. They're the best I've had for some time......  excellent pastry & tasty filling.
		
Click to expand...

Did you mean Cooplands?
https://cooplands.co.uk/
If so they are pretty good

But Bettys (sic) are better.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a confession to make. I always just assumed I would hate mince pies because they look disgusting, and I hate anything with fruit in for the most part. But my work sent me a Christmas hamper, among plenty of other things, there were four mince pies in there. So I bit the bullet and tried one - actually not bad! I was shocked. I have in fact since eaten the other three as well. Then my wife slightly overreacted to me saying they weren't bad by buying another box of them so I have six more to eat now.


----------



## chellie (Dec 29, 2020)

Just found some frozen "bake at home" mince pies at M & S reduced to £1.25. No idea what they are like but bought a couple of boxes.


----------



## Slab (Dec 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



@Slab , remember that picture you posted at the beach? 😆.

The sales have now begun, my last batch for the freezer squirreled away. Fill your boots folks, there were pallet loads at M & S.
View attachment 34217

Click to expand...

They do look pretty special (and a grade or three above the ones I've got hold of) 
I'll give them another thought when I'm on the course tomorrow for the Wednesday roll up😊


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 29, 2020)

Slab said:



			They do look pretty special (and a grade or three above the ones I've got hold of)
I'll give them another thought when I'm on the course tomorrow for the Wednesday roll up😊
		
Click to expand...

In reality you are going to win this battle comfortably 🏝🏖🍹. I surrender 👏


----------



## cliveb (Dec 30, 2020)

My wife insists on making her own mince pies. I've never dared tell her that they're not as good as many shop bought ones. That would be more than my life's worth.

My daughter on the other hand - her mince pies are the mutt's nuts


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a major problem with this mince pie thing and am annoyed with you lot!

We have been in Tenerife 3 weeks, not a mince pie anywhere, turron stuff. The Mrs brought 6 with us for Xmas day, they were gone within 2 days. When I return home there will be none left in the shops. I have around 10 boxes in the freezer minimum.

What can I do Lord T? I am only in the next county.

Any more and this thread will be reported to The Fragger.

All the best and enjoy them


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2020)

I love mince pies and recently bought some online from Donald Russells where we buy steaks and other meat from.
They were the best mince pies I've ever had..... really crumbly shortbread pastry and a lovely fruity filling. If you like shortbread I'd thoroughly recommend them, but there not cheap!!
https://www.donaldrussell.com/shortbread-mincemeat-pies.html


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			I have a major problem with this mince pie thing and am annoyed with you lot!

We have been in Tenerife 3 weeks, not a mince pie anywhere, turron stuff. The Mrs brought 6 with us for Xmas day, they were gone within 2 days. When I return home there will be none left in the shops. I have around 10 boxes in the freezer minimum.

What can I do Lord T? I am only in the next county.

Any more and this thread will be reported to The Fragger.

All the best and enjoy them
		
Click to expand...

When are you back? Can you arrange an online order? Can you get a neighbour to bulk buy for you and store them until you return? 

Sadly we have been bumped up to tier 4 so I cannot do this and pass them to you over the border 😔.

On the upside for you, you're in Tenerife. It's warm, you can probably go to a bar, a restaurant etc. I would trade a few boxes for a bit of that right now. Enjoy the rest of your holiday 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

All butter mince pies 9p in Aldi.
Treated meself to a box 😄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2021)

Why stop at 1 Tashy? That is what freezers are for.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			I have a major problem with this mince pie thing and am annoyed with you lot!

We have been in Tenerife 3 weeks, not a mince pie anywhere, turron stuff. The Mrs brought 6 with us for Xmas day, they were gone within 2 days. When I return home there will be none left in the shops. I have around 10 boxes in the freezer minimum.

What can I do Lord T? I am only in the next county.

Any more and this thread will be reported to The Fragger.

All the best and enjoy them
		
Click to expand...

Starting to seem like the 'typical pom' away from 'ome!
Mince Pies are one of the things that are great in UK, but simply don't travel (at least not very well/at traditional times) to 'better' climates! And Tenerife has certainly  better 'climate' than UK! Normally far better to go with the local favourites as these are likely to suit the weather far better than UK favourites (that suit UK's yuletide climate!
WIW, Kiwi Xmas meal was often (cold) Ham and seasonal (so virtually anything as it's mid-summer!) veg! No turkeys/roasts that work so well in UK!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why stop at 1 Tashy? That is what freezers are for.
		
Click to expand...

There’s no chance am setting me self up as a panic buyer/ hoarder on this forum 😉 not for a mince pie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			There’s no chance am setting me self up as a panic buyer/ hoarder on this forum 😉 not for a mince pie.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure they are in great demand. We are still getting mince pies as part of donations and they just sit there now. Think we've done mince pies until at least 20th December 2021


----------



## JamesR (Jan 30, 2021)

Thinking of making some more mincemeat, I’m really missing my mince pies 🥧


----------

